# عمود الكردان



## محمد حسن نصر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*عمود الكردان (وظيفته-تركيبه اهميته)*


*يجب أن تتوافر بالسيارة وسيلة لنقل العزم من عمود صندوق التروس إلى عجلات الإدارة . سواء كانت إدارة السياراة بواسطة العجلات الأمامية أو بواسطة العجلات الخلفية . وفى كلتا الحالتين يجب تركيب بعض العناصر بين صندوق التروس وبين عجلات الإدارة , وهى على وجه التحديد :

- عمود كردان لنقل الحركة إلى العجلتين الخلفيتين عندما يكون المحرك فى مقدمة العربة .

- مجموعة التروس الفرقية (الكرونة).

- أعمدة المحاور .

فى معظم المحركات التى تكون محركتها فى المقدمة , وعجلاتها الخلفية هى المحركة , يتطلب الامر وجود عمود إدارة يعمل على توصيل الحركة إلى المؤخرة . ويوصل هذا العمود توصيلاً مرناً حتى يسمح لمجموعة المحاور الخلفية بالحركة إلى أعلى وإلى أسفل .

ويمكن تحقيق هذه المرونة باستخدام وصلة كردان أو الوصلة الجامعة الحركة (الصليبة) , وهى وصلة تسمح بانتقال الحركة الدورانية مع الحركة الطولية فى الوقت نفسه . 

عمود كردان 



1- وصلة كردان (جامعة الحركة) .

2- موضع تزييت .

3- مجارى العمود المخدد .

4- الوصلة المستعرضة .

5- شفة (فلانشة) صندوق التروس .

وهذه البيانات شرح للاجزاء على الرسم المرفق

ويجب العناية بالتشحيم الجيد لوصلة الكردان المصنوعة من المعدن . وهى توضع عموماً فى جلب أو مبايت معدنية تملأ ببعض الشحومات الخاصة . ويجرى التشحيم بفك المسمارين ودفع الشحم الخاص فى إحدى الفتحتين حتى يظهر من الفتحة الاخرى , وبعد ذلك تغلق الفتحتان بإحكام .

وإذا حدث خبط شديد (نخع) فى السيارة أثناء الحركة عند فتح صمام الإختناق أو قفلة بسرعة , فإن ذلك يدل عادة على وجود عيب فى وصلات الكردان .

وعند فك عمود كردان يجب – بصفة خاصة – مراعاة العلامات الموجودة على كلا جانبى خدد وصلات الكردان , وهى العلامات الخاصة بتجميع هذا العمود . والغرض من خدد عمود الكردان هى تعويض الطول المتسبب من إنفراد يايات السيارة . 

وإذا لم يكن هناك علامات فيجب حينئذ وضع علامات جديدة تساعد عند التجميع مرة أخرى . وبعد فك المسامير يمكن فك العمود وفى هذه الحالة ينبغى وضعه فى مكان يحفظه من التلف .

وعند إعادة التجميع , وينبغى إحكام ربط مواضع التركيب , والمركزة , فى الشفة (الفلانشة) بشكل منتظم . وعندما تكون الأعمدة طويلة يجب ضبط مركزه المحمل المتوسط مع صندوق التروس , فقد يتسبب أى إلتواء او ترحيل فى الوصلة إلى إتلاف المحمل . *















منقول​


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamadawa (13 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed 3x (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## المناوب (14 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المرابع (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس محمد وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## كرم الدين (19 سبتمبر 2007)

:56: غعفر الله لي ولك


----------



## نبيل حسن سويد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمادة هندسة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## medo66800 (24 سبتمبر 2007)




----------

